# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.3.11! More ZTE Modem added

## gsm_bouali

*zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.3.11! More ZTE Modem added*    *You  want to provide better quality service to their customers and really  fast? What you wait to buy zZKey now from your nearest reseller?*  ** Models Added in SmartZ v1.3.11:*
---------------- *ZTE Modem MF181* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF190* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF190A* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF190S* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF190U* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF190V* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF193* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF193A* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF616* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF633* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF636* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* *ZTE Modem MF637* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)*  ** Need 2 zZKey premier credits for each ZTE Modem IMEI repair*
-----------------------  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Zte, Motorola, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
Heuristic Method*  *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم  
متابعة متميزة بارك الله فيك

----------

